# First Time Jamming C# Blues Guitar (A Buddy)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Edited.


What happend Captain?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

No one cared.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just wanted feedback.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> No one cared.


Some people living in a different timezone.


----------

